# bunnings tiles



## maddog-1979 (Sep 17, 2011)

for all those that like to use heat cord under slate tiles, i found these little guys today whilst doin my usual lap around bunnings lookin for anything that could be used in an enclosure,lol.....just under $6 a tile and each tile is 30x30 cm. they also interlock if you want to join a few together, and the heat cord fits in perfectly

working an absolute treat right now, will update if anything goes wrong

View attachment 218163
View attachment 218164
View attachment 218165


----------



## starr9 (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice!!! thankx 4 that! was just thinkn of trying to make my own some how so now its a trip 2 bunnings! My Bf will love that!


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 17, 2011)

I was there a couple of days ago hunting tiles for that exact purpose - heat cord panel, I didn't see THOSE though - spewing, were they near the indoor tiles or were they in the 'outdoor' section ? I might have to make another trip .... I like this idea a lot better


----------



## maddog-1979 (Sep 17, 2011)

i found these at the morphett vale bunnings, they were in the outside section with the paver tiles. has taken a while to heat up, but right now its sitting on 31 degrees, just a 25watt heat cord, no thermostat


----------



## leamos (Sep 17, 2011)

They sell 300 x 300mm indoor tiles at 95c each too (for sandwiching a heatmat between), not sure if you can buy those one individually or if you have to buy them by the box, is there anything you can't buy from bunnings, love that store hahaha


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 17, 2011)

I saw (and bought) the ceramic tiles, but I'll go tomorrow and find some of these ones instead


----------



## leamos (Sep 17, 2011)

jaxrtfm were you able to buy them individually or did you have to buy them by the box?


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 17, 2011)

Individual, $2.65ea They are 33cm square

I've just come back from bunnings and they had a couple of different ones as well as those you bought, they even have 4 small tiles on one grid, they had also had sandstone ones in both the larger single tile as well as the 4 smaller tiles. For my current project I got the 4 small sandstone ones on the grid, it still measures 29x 29cm but I can make use of the gaps in the tiles, and as a bonus they were only $2.65 on clearance! Thanks so much for the heads up, I don't know if anyone else found the info useful but I certainly have


----------



## mudgudgeon (Sep 25, 2011)

I grabbed one of these from bunnings too. I got a dark grey slate tile, I layed a 4metre 15watt heat cord under it, I layed it closer than what maddog has pictured, it was nice and easy to lay the cord under it and sits nice and flat.
At the moment it is running at about 35degrees


----------



## maddog-1979 (Sep 25, 2011)

yeah it's still pretty cold here in Radelaide, even tho the sun is shining...my tiles are sitting on about 30-32.....i could probably wrap the heat cord a bit tighter under the tile, but i think it's enough of a warm spot for now anyways


----------



## Brodie304 (Oct 12, 2011)

*50w heat cord*

Do you think a 50W heat cord will be ok to use with 2 tiles or would that be to mutch?

im in the middle of making a new tank out of my old pine wardrobe


----------



## maddog-1979 (Oct 12, 2011)

i guess it depends on how close you run the cord on itself, the ambient temp of the room and the size of the enclosure. in adelaide we're still not even averaging low 20's weather wise, my tiles are still sitting on low 30's with no thermostat and a 25w heat cord....if it's going to be floor mounted then 50w i would definatley use a thermostat just in case, top mounted should give off a good bit of heat like the radient heat panels...always test before you try with animals tho 

@Jaxtrfm...any new pics or updates on your enclosures ;-)


----------



## keggah (Oct 12, 2011)

im also in the middle of doing this and having no luck so far!

our tiles are 300 x 300 and 90 mm thick

We have a 9 metres at 80 watts and it still is not getting up to around 32 degrees!

any tips on how to get it hotter?


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 12, 2011)

the only way you'll know if a 50w is too much is to test it. (make sure you have doors & vents etc all in place and test it as if it had a resident) and dont think you have to somehow heat the whole enclosure, you only need to provide a toasty warm spot for snakie to digest and bask. the cool end of the tank can be 10c and it wont matter.




maddog-1979 said:


> @Jaxtrfm...any new pics or updates on your enclosures ;-)



Patience Grasshopper.

i've done the "quickie" one but i havent transfered the pics to the pc yet.... i'm putting the glass in the bali tank hopefully this weekend. then i might have a social weekend just for something different before starting on the next one.



keggah said:


> im also in the middle of doing this and having no luck so far!
> 
> our tiles are 300 x 300 and 90 mm thick
> 
> ...



90 mm thick ? :shock: ! ? what are you using ? bricks ! :lol: I'll go on the assumption that you mean 9mm. 

measure the temp ON the tile where you think snakey will bask, not off to one side, or 5cm above it. you can also help create a cosier spot by putting a hide over the top to help stop the heat rising so quickly. 

I'd also like to see pics on how you managed to get 9 metres of cord onto a 30 x 30 cm tile ! (and still only get 32c)


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 13, 2011)

For a bit of a different look I got the slate layering wall tiles from bunnings, they look great. I have a thermodynamic running on them so haven't tested whether they stay stable on their own


----------



## keggah (Oct 13, 2011)

Cheers Jax,

It seems the heat was escaping at I was trialing it and basically sitting the cord on concrete with the tile on top

I will upload photos soon

Stuff bunnings go to Greys Online! I got my tiles which are amazing for only 80 cents each!


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 13, 2011)

LOL I'd still like a pic of 9 meters of cord under a 30cm x 30cm square tile.


----------



## starr9 (Oct 18, 2011)

Has anyone had any problems with the tile that has the plastic stuff under it?! I was looking at doing this but I would like to know how the plastic is going if its melted or anything please?!


----------



## frogboy77 (Oct 18, 2011)

bunnings is always the answer!, :lol:, great idea with how it is wrapped


----------



## maddog-1979 (Oct 19, 2011)

starr, ivé had no issues at all. running 4 of these tiles and the plastic has remained unchanged....no warping no sign of softening

frogboy iv'e PMed you


----------



## starr9 (Oct 19, 2011)

Cool thank you maddog! I got a tile the other day as I thought this was a g8 idea! Got mine to 32 - 25 with a 15w cord!


----------



## Ricardo64 (Nov 5, 2011)

starr9 said:


> Nice!!! thankx 4 that! was just thinkn of trying to make my own some how so now its a trip 2 bunnings! My Bf will love that!



I got myself a couple of these tiles but am now wondering if they are actually too thick! if the temp rises too high, (it will take a long time for the temp to return to an appropriate temp after The thermostat kicks in.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Nov 5, 2011)

been using these for a couple of years, using the right wattage, with no thermo's


----------

